# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  COMPRO PALTA HASS - MANGO KENT (MINIMO 10TN - PARA PEDIDO EEUU)

## Yromeroo

Buenas noches a la comunidad, represento a la empresa *Yolu export E.I.RL*, para cubrir con una requerimientos de un cliente americano (_exportacion)_, estamos en la busqueda de proveedores de_ PALTA HASS y MANGO KENT_, que cumplan con los requisitos a nivel de certificaciones para poder ingresar al mercado. 
Para los interesados que quieran mas detalles de la propuesta, favor comunicarse al siguiente correo, Romero10222@gmail.com. 
Agradeciendo su atencion y prontos contactos, me despido.  *Yoel Romero
Co-Fundador
Yolu Export*Temas similares: VENDO MANGO KENT CALIDAD DE EXPORTACION / PALTA HASS ORGANICA VENDO MANGO KENT CALIDAD EXPORTACION/ PALTA HASS ORGANICA VENDO MANGO KENT DE EXPORTACION / PALTA HASS ORGANICA BUSCANDO PROVEEDORES SERIOS PARA EXPORTACION DE PALTA HASS/FUERTE , MANGO KENT Y UVA RED GLOBE - ADEMAS COMPRAMOS MAIZ CHALA PARA GANADO VACUNO Y MAIZ AMARILLO DURO GRANEADO. Interesado en Palta HAss, Mango Kent, esparrago verde y blanco

----------

